# help! I've tried almost every anti-anxiety supplement/herb but none seem to help me



## kcharms (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a cocktail waitress that works in a high stress fast paced work environment and has to put up with a lot of BS throughout the day and am willing to try _anything_ legal... please help i reaally don't want to turn to prescription drugs like my co-workers!?

(and please don't say to switch to another job field.. i love my job and have worked in a cubicle corporate america type of setting and would rather jump off the bridge than go back to that type of life)

I also have ADD, had a history of depression during high school and college, and am tense all of the time...but i don't have panic attacks nor insomnia

list of herbs/supplements that I've tried:

(everything is orally ingested/tincture or made into tea - i don't like to smoke and hate the smell of mary jane)

_kanna_ - worked for a little bit but doesn't work anymore 
_damiana_ - did not work
wild lettuce - subtle only works for half an hour and effect disappears
_indian pipe_ - very subtle 
_lion's mane_- doesn't work for anxiety
_elephant head betony_ - very very subtle... can't tell if it's working
_blue lotus_- only works for a little bit with alcohol but i'm trying to wean off of alcohol because i used to be an alcoholic
_wild dagga-_ ehh..
_kratom_ - tweaked me out after 20 minutes into use - really scared me to the point where I didn't want to experiment with it ever again
_valerian root/gaba/tryptophan_- just makes me very very sleepy
_5-htp_- kept me alert cognitively for 1 hour but doesn't improve my mood
_st johns wort_- wow this does NOT work what a rip off. even tried to be patient because i heard that it took awhile to be in effect ...and i am not a patient person and wasted my precious time.. still resentful over this lol j/k
_tyrosine_ - did not work
_dmae_ - didn't work worth shiznit
gotu kola - didn't work.
gingko biloba - doesn't work
royal jelly/bee pollen/propolis- doesn't work for anxiety but has good health benefits
_siberian ginseng-_ nope. 
_rhodiola_ - nada.
_ashwagahnda_ - a little bit but very subtle and works only for half an hour
_kava_ - does not work for me... had high hopes for this and ended up being disappointed
_reishi/cordyceps/chaga/****ake/ maitake_ mushrooms- helps a little bit but doesn't improve my mood..
_yerba mate _- nope
_lemon balm_ - nope
_passionflower_ - nope
_wood betony_ - nope.
_poppy seed_ - eh...
_chamomile_- nopee
_meditation_ - i get very easily distracted - ADD remember
blue/black cohosh/ blue vervain- weak

i'm sure that i've forgotten to list some other things.

please help im sick and tired of wasting my hard earned $$$ on things that don't even work


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Try Lysine and give it time. Read this thread.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...tress-anxiety-and-cortisol-levels-cool-51468/


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

magnesium

i recommend everybody to read:
http://www.amazon.com/Magnesium-Mir...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296025104&sr=1-1


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

how bout klonopin?


----------



## bikhuk (Oct 5, 2010)

kcharms said:


> I'm a cocktail waitress that works in a high stress
> _kratom_ - tweaked me out after 20 minutes into use - really scared me to the point where I didn't want to experiment with it ever again


What happened ? Currious...


----------



## Alienvessel (Jan 16, 2011)

L-Theanine? Read up on it.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Phenibut. Works for me 90% of the time. Best when taken with low benzo dose or something else. but higher doses makes it work alone.

Try it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

supplements don't do much for me either.... I want to just get back on wellbutrin which worked for me.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Suntheanine (The best L-theanine) very good.


----------



## Alienvessel (Jan 16, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> Suntheanine (The best L-theanine) very good.


Just got some L-Theanine (non suntheanine) but no effects. I took 2g in 24 hours, so plenty enough. Does Suntheanine make a big difference? Or would i of at least experienced something with my current brand?


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

I know you you are looking for a natural alternative but...
I just started taking propranolol which is essentially blood pressure medication. It doesnt affect your mind and the doses for anxiety are very small. So when you are working and you are in a anxious state your BP and heart rate go up making you feel tense and all that, in people who have even more anxiety it leads to panic attacks and such.

So lets pretend that you had a static pressure of 100 and when you get anxious it moves to 110, if you take something to lower your BP just a bit you will start at say, 90 and with anxiety move to 100. People who use this for hypertension take over 100mg per day but since you dont have panic attacks(or hypertension) you might be able to feel a lot better taking 5-20 mg and it super cheap. You need a script for it but its not a mind altering drug which for me makes a huge difference and you only take it before going into a high anxiety situation. 

I just started on it so I cant swear by it but its been great so far. When it starts lowering your BP and you are lets say by yourself at home, with no anxiety, you feel tired but once I got to the high anxiety situation I felt fine, like my BP and heart rate was in the normal range when I was highly anxious. Also it doesnt last all day which is even better, about 6-8 hours later it will be a lot weaker. 

Also, I dont believe this is a long term solution by any means. But if you are working through something or maybe just want a bit of break from anxiety stress this might be worth looking into.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Among the herbal remedies - kratom is the most effective, perhaps worth trying once more. It may be unpleasant in high doses, but after some experiments i successfully adjusted the format of taking it - to relax on weekends. Work on it may be confusing. But it's real opioid and may be addictive. 
As for phenibut - it's a supplement only in legal terms, substantially it's rather a potent synthetic drug. Also worth a try.


----------

